
Personal User Guide - shsachdev
https://www.careerfair.io/reviews/your-personal-user-guide
======
30minAdayHN
Based on my experience, big problem I see is lack of self awareness. Often
times, one being aware of strengths and weaknesses, knowing what will bring
the best in oneself are very hard and even subjective questions. Having said
that, this might be interesting to see progression in this doc as one's
thoughts evolve.

For those with that level of self awareness, this will definitely work great.

